# My art~



## Noxeorn (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello!
I just want to start posting my works not only at FA site, but here too ^^
I won't upload all of it, because it's too many.
So, just a few of recent works c:
If you click on picture, you'll go to FA page with it~
p.s. I draw in various ways: traditional drawing, digital painting or digital drawing 


Spoiler: Art here. Click-clik :3


























​


----------



## NorthernStorm (Nov 16, 2016)

Really good artwork


----------



## Noxeorn (Nov 16, 2016)

NorthernStorm said:


> Really good artwork


Thank you, glad to hear that c:


----------



## Noxeorn (Nov 19, 2016)

Sketch of the head of the new character of mine - Mephistopheles, the half-demon warlock


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Nov 19, 2016)

these are hella good.


----------



## Noxeorn (Nov 19, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> these are hella good.


Thank you a lot!


----------



## Fekk (Nov 24, 2016)

Looks awesome I wish I could draw


----------



## Alpine (Nov 25, 2016)

Those look awesome! Great work


----------



## Caecus (Nov 25, 2016)

I really like the coloring and those tiniest details.


----------



## Noxeorn (Nov 25, 2016)

Fekk said:


> Looks awesome I wish I could draw


Thank you c: Well, just start and study how to draw! : D 


Alpine said:


> Those look awesome! Great work





Caecus said:


> I really like the coloring and those tiniest details.


Thanks a lot, glad to hear that!


----------



## Noxeorn (Dec 9, 2016)

New art yeeee. (commissions)


Spoiler


----------



## FireFeathers (Dec 10, 2016)

I like some of the bright colors you use- I'd just keep an eye on light and shadow- Like on the Shin piece for the first one, you've got a highlight on the top of her head, then there's an equally bright light on her jaw, like there's light coming from the mouth. Stuff like that.


----------



## Noxeorn (Dec 10, 2016)

FireFeathers said:


> I like some of the bright colors you use- I'd just keep an eye on light and shadow- Like on the Shin piece for the first one, you've got a highlight on the top of her head, then there's an equally bright light on her jaw, like there's light coming from the mouth. Stuff like that.


Thank you~ Yeah, you are right. It's most common mistake in my artwork I think, because sometimes in the process forget about the source of light. I should be more attentive


----------



## Noxeorn (Jan 3, 2017)

Have a lot of new. In order from oldest to newest


Spoiler: Click to see


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Jan 3, 2017)

Noxsha said:


> Sketch of the head of the new character of mine - Mephistopheles, the half-demon warlock


Beautiful stuff. Keep up the good work. :3


----------



## Noxeorn (Jan 3, 2017)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> Beautiful stuff. Keep up the good work. :3


Aww thank you ^^ I will! :3


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 3, 2017)

YAY DRAGONS OF HIGH QUALITY


----------



## Noxeorn (Jan 3, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> YAY DRAGONS OF HIGH QUALITY


YAAAAAY


----------



## Noxeorn (Jan 29, 2017)

Another pack of art


Spoiler: Click here to see : )


----------



## Shaza (Jan 29, 2017)

That's some really great work you've got there!


----------



## Noxeorn (Jan 30, 2017)

Shaza said:


> That's some really great work you've got there!


Thank you a lot ^-^


----------



## Noxeorn (Feb 22, 2017)

New works, yay


Spoiler: Click here


----------



## Noxeorn (Feb 24, 2017)

New


Spoiler: Art here


----------



## Lenago (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh my,those are quite the amaizing work, really talented i must say.


----------



## Noxeorn (Feb 24, 2017)

lenago said:


> Oh my,those are quite the amaizing work, really talented i must say.


Thank you a lot! ;o;


----------



## Noxeorn (Feb 25, 2017)

Watermelon "kitten" Matil with a lot of eyes. And he is watching you


Spoiler: click


----------



## Noxeorn (Mar 5, 2017)

Unexpected collab with Husky-Foxgryph
She made sketch, me made line, color and shading
All started from free sketch that I received <'D


Spoiler: Click to see art


----------



## Noxeorn (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Noxeorn (Mar 13, 2017)

Cool guys don't look on explosions (commission)


----------



## Noxeorn (Mar 23, 2017)

Commission for MT45


----------



## Noxeorn (Apr 2, 2017)

Some new art. Commissions.


----------



## Noxeorn (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Riley (TGS) (Apr 4, 2017)

Your work with color is amazing and I love how you handle expressions! Great compositions too, they're not boring like a lot of stuff I see!


----------



## Noxeorn (Apr 5, 2017)

Riley (TGS) said:


> Your work with color is amazing and I love how you handle expressions! Great compositions too, they're not boring like a lot of stuff I see!


Thank you a lot! Really happy to hear that my skill in composition and color not as bad as I thought <D


----------



## Noxeorn (Apr 21, 2017)

Another commission


----------



## Noxeorn (May 4, 2017)

Commissions and ref of my demon


----------



## Noxeorn (Jul 15, 2017)

Some of my latest : D
Cover for new album by Зацикленность (Zatsiklennost')



Commission



3 hour speedpaint and color practice


----------



## Noxeorn (Aug 22, 2017)

Another commission





Some liner works


----------



## proki (Aug 22, 2017)

Lovely stuff! You can tell a lot of heart has gone into it all <3


----------



## Noxeorn (Aug 22, 2017)

proki said:


> Lovely stuff! You can tell a lot of heart has gone into it all <3


Thank you a lot! Yeah, it's really has<3


----------



## daeofthepast (Aug 23, 2017)

Love seeing your art improve over time <33 your drawings are more detailed and the color is phenomenal *^*


----------



## Noxeorn (Aug 25, 2017)

daeofthepast said:


> Love seeing your art improve over time <33 your drawings are more detailed and the color is phenomenal *^*


I can't describe how happy I am to hear that ;w; It's awesome that my tries to improve have a result. Thank you a lot! <3


----------



## daeofthepast (Aug 25, 2017)

Noxsha said:


> I can't describe how happy I am to hear that ;w; It's awesome that my tries to improve have a result. Thank you a lot! <3



yusss <333 what's your FA?? :3


----------



## Noxeorn (Aug 26, 2017)

daeofthepast said:


> yusss <333 what's your FA?? :3


Here it is :з
Userpage of noxsha -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Augmented Husky (Aug 26, 2017)

These are lovely dragons you have here....definitely love  This Sky is Meant to Grow ^_^


----------



## Noxeorn (Aug 27, 2017)

Augmented Husky said:


> These are lovely dragons you have here....definitely love  This Sky is Meant to Grow ^_^


Thank you ^^ My sufferings on this one weren't in vain :'D


----------



## Noxeorn (Aug 28, 2017)

Few finished YCHs (1 slot still available btw)


----------



## Noxeorn (Sep 9, 2017)

Commissioned reference :>




Contest prize for VK follower


----------



## Noxeorn (Nov 4, 2017)

A few last drawings, won't post all of them :> From newest to oldest


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Love your neon accent coloring.


----------



## Noxeorn (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Love your neon accent coloring.


Thank you <з I love this effect too!


----------

